# Adobe Acrobat help



## Prufrock (Mar 23, 2009)

I'm assuming I have the basic Adobe pdf reader (it's Adobe Reader 8). Is there a way I can take a few pages of a document and save those as their own file? 

I need to email to myself a few pages of a 500MB document.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Mar 23, 2009)

To edit you need Adobe Acrobat.


Prufrock said:


> I'm assuming I have the basic Adobe pdf reader (it's Adobe Reader 8). Is there a way I can take a few pages of a document and save those as their own file?
> 
> I need to email to myself a few pages of a 500MB document.


----------



## Prufrock (Mar 23, 2009)

Let me guess: it's probably not cheap?

-----Added 3/23/2009 at 05:10:54 EST-----

Whoa -- no it's not. $300 for the basic.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Mar 23, 2009)

Adobe? Are you kidding? It is also unstable; at least for me as it crashes on my system. I have some work arounds but I obviously didn't pay to have it crash consistently.


----------



## Hippo (Mar 23, 2009)

I love adobe acrobat and it is rock solid on my system, I especially like the function of grabbing any web page (or part thereoff) as a pdf.


----------



## VictorBravo (Mar 23, 2009)

Prufrock said:


> I'm assuming I have the basic Adobe pdf reader (it's Adobe Reader 8). Is there a way I can take a few pages of a document and save those as their own file?
> 
> I need to email to myself a few pages of a 500MB document.



Paul, one thing you can do, as a work around, is to use your PrtSc button to copy an image of your screen to your clipboard, and then paste that into an image editor such as MS Picture Manager. 

You will probably have to take two pictures per page, scrolling down to get the bottom half, but it works well enough. I've taken images from google books in that fashion if I've run across a particuarly interesting bit of research.

Other options are some alternative pdf readers that allow copying (you'll have to google them), or even Evernote, which allows you to save a selected portion of text (much like selecting a portion of a document and pasting it elsewhere).


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Mar 23, 2009)

You may be able to do something in photoshop if you have a program that can import PDF like a page layout program. But if you don't have those that won't be cheaper than acrobat.


victorbravo said:


> Prufrock said:
> 
> 
> > I'm assuming I have the basic Adobe pdf reader (it's Adobe Reader 8). Is there a way I can take a few pages of a document and save those as their own file?
> ...


----------



## Prufrock (Mar 23, 2009)

Vic, I think I may have to do that.

-----Added 3/23/2009 at 05:24:51 EST-----

Chris, I'll check that. Thanks.


----------



## Berean (Mar 23, 2009)

Acrobat and Acrobat Reader are bloated. If you just need a reader, get Foxit PDF Reader free. If you want to edit, try this Foxit Software - Foxit PDF Editor

Comes with a free 6 month trial license.


----------



## ChristianHedonist (Mar 23, 2009)

Another solution: Download a free print-to-pdf program such as this one: PDF ReDirect - Free software downloads and reviews - CNET Download.com With this you can make anything you can print into a PDF. When you click print, select the print-to-pdf program as your printer rather than a regular printer, and it will open the program and generate a pdf file of your printout, so you could just select the pages of the PDF document you need and print them using this program, generating a new PDF file.


----------



## Prufrock (Mar 23, 2009)

Dan,

That looks like it could be promising: thanks!


----------



## ChristianHedonist (Mar 23, 2009)

You're welcome Paul. It's a great program to have for a lot of things, I use it to convert Word documents, webpages, PowerPoint printouts, etc. to PDF.


----------



## Marrow Man (Mar 23, 2009)

In the free Abobe Acrobat reader, you can turn on the "I" bar, highlight the text you want to copy (page by page if you want), and then copy and paste it into a Word document.


----------



## Prufrock (Mar 23, 2009)

Thanks, Tim. The problem is that doesn't work with this type of PDF: they're scanned images of old 16th century books; it doesn't recognize text to select.


----------



## Marrow Man (Mar 23, 2009)

Ah, gotcha. Sorry to intrude!


----------



## Prufrock (Mar 23, 2009)

Not at all! I thank you for doing so: I only wish it had been that easy.


----------



## Edward (Mar 23, 2009)

Prufrock said:


> Thanks, Tim. The problem is that doesn't work with this type of PDF: they're scanned images of old 16th century books; it doesn't recognize text to select.



If you have a scanner available, the easiest thing to do would be to print each page you want and scan it back in. There would be a slight loss in quality, but probably not too much. 

The second choice is, as noted above, to size the image appropriately, hit the print screen button on your keyboard, and then paste it into a document as an image. 

While off topic, the easiest way to create PDFs for free is to download Open Office, and you can take a document (including imbedded images) and convert it to a PDF with a couple of clicks.


----------

